# new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed



## cwoqueen (Mar 3, 2008)

I just purchased a sunnybrook and the slide leaks when it is in. I took it back in and they said they could not see any leaks and sealed a few things on the roof. I got it back home and it rained and it started to leak again. My concern is has it been doing it all along and if so should I insist on returning it because of mold???


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

Hey cwoqueen, welcome to the forum.  You probably need more than a leak to return it by invoking lemon laws.  You should be able to get the dealer to fix it.    Kenneth at Grandview Trailer Sales (GTS) should be able to give you advice since it's a Sunny Brook.


----------



## tallyo (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

I hope your dealer gave you some kind of a warranty even if for only 30 days. I would keep going back and asking them to try and fix it. If they are honorable types I would think they would... But not knowing the year and the deal you made maybe not. Some folks buy things "as is" to get a better pricing.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

I agree, more information is needed.  You say "SunnyBrook".  They make a lot of models, is yours new or used? Which slide is leaking?  Are you parking on level ground?  These things are designed to be so, if not, that could be the problem.

Usually a slide leaks when it is out.  In, is usually very safe and sealed.  We have sold hundreds of Sunnybrooks, not the first one has had any leak, much less a slide leak.

Let us know, we are willing to help.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

Leaks can be one of the hardest problems to find.  May not be anwhere near where it is showing up. Give the dealer another try.  Like GTS said try to notice how it is parked when the leak occures and advise the dealer so he can angle it the same. Don't get discouraged.  Sunnybrook is a great rv IMO. Get the leak fixed, dry and air out and mold should be no problem.


----------



## cwoqueen (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

Thank you for your advice, I will be taking it in once again. I know it is odd that it leaks when it is in!! It is a 2008 TITAN LX: Fifth-Wheel 32BWKS and it is bedroom slide on the left side. They already checked the compression and said it was perfect.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: new 5th wheel slide leaks when closed

Nice trailer, Do not get discouraged, it can be fixed.  I dont sell the Titan, but have a few questions.  
Where is your TV antenna?  Remember, water will run and can really fool you on the source.  The other day we had a roof vent leaking, at least that is what we thought because water was dripping from around the vents trim.  Come to find out that caulking was built up around the TV antenna forming a "bowl".  Water was coming in around where the antenna swivels and running to the roof vent.  (about 4 feet) We were really stumped until we saw that.  Trimmed off some of the caulking and problem solved.


----------

